# Pocket Watch Id/Information



## gekko (Dec 3, 2009)

Since i inherited my grand parents house i've been doing some cleaning, and then i found this in a box on a shelf

i have never been into watches in general but the fine mechanics is just so interesting

so if anyone could tell me what i got here i would be happy

front










back










inside the back cover there are numbers, 0,800 is the quality of the silver right?. the other numbers say 3060855 and below that 4695










the inside cover reads:

MÃ¨daille D'or Geneve 1896

grand prix

paris 1900

ancre

levÃ¨es visibles

double plateau

15 rubis

balancier compense

spiral breguet










Then the movement, there is some numbers on the left side that says 220652 and maybe it's a 1 on the end or could be just a line










thanks


----------

